#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Cheap courses in UK - Study abroad in UK well within your means..!

## prianca

_Hi! This is Prianca, an education expert for education in UK.I have written about education in UK ,what you all students need to know before you plan to study in UK_

It is a very common fact that studying abroad can be expensive especially in most of the popular overseas locations. But there are many ways which can help you gain the international exposure affordably and comfortably. 

In order to minimise expenses for your overseas education, there are several things that you need to keep in mind. They are: 

* Programme Duration
*
Short-term or summer programmes are almost always cheaper on the whole than semester programmes, but semester programmes may provide more value per rupee spent.

*Exchange rates
*
Compare the exchange rates of currencies in several countries to get the best deal on the rupee. You may find that you get more for your money in some countries than in others. 

*Scout for financial aid and scholarships
*
The key to getting your hands on financial aid or scholarship money is to start early and plan ahead. Look for various merit-based scholarships and need-based grants. 

*Look carefully at your lifestyle and budget right now
*
Are there ways you could save money from existing funds in your bank account? Do you currently have a job that would allow you to save additional money towards a study abroad experience? If you don't have a job currently, would you consider getting one? Many students are able to save substantial funds toward their study abroad experience just by working part-time and budgeting carefully. 

*Consider the programme location

*Programme costs can vary widely by programme location. For example, many large cities in Europe have high costs of living, while cities of comparable size in Asia pacific usually have much lower costs of living. Consider a programme in a non-traditional location-- you will usually save money! Also, you may find that a programme in a small town or city, regardless of the country, provides better value than a programme in a large city.


And when are you are finally there, you still need to watch out for the following to keep your expenses in control:

*Live like a local

*Observe how people in your host country or city live, where they eat, where they shop, etc. If you live like a local rather than as a tourist, you are likely to save money.

*Learn the local language (if applicable)

*If you speak the language of your host country, you may be able to bargain for cheaper prices on goods (as the locals do) rather than paying the tourist price. 

* Use student discounts

*Ask other students and the study abroad office at your host institution what kinds of discounts are out there for students. For example, many museums in Europe have one day per week when students have to pay only the student rate rather than full price. By keeping your ear to the ground and looking for students discounts wherever they may be, you can save substantial money over the course of your semester. 

*Use the local transport

*Personal travel (during the course of a study abroad programme or before/after the programme starts/ends) costs students vast sums of money. If you are trying to save money, you might want to consider limiting your personal travel to the city in which you are studying (or a couple of nearby cities) rather than traveling to large numbers of neighboring countries. Many students reach the end of their study abroad programme and realise that, while they have seen most of the European continent, they have not fully explored their own host city. You can save a lot of money by spending your "personal travel" money getting to know the area where you are staying. 

* Budget your funds 

*If you are studying abroad on limited funds, make a weekly or monthly budget and stick to it! 

_If You have any query regarding the education system in UK.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Study Abroad Study abroad Why study abroad - study overseas australia Study Abroad: Career in Engineering Tips for study abroad

----------

